# Help with Yuxin 6x6 spring swap



## dboeren (Jul 30, 2017)

I'm a beginner to modding, but I've recently been getting into 6x6 cubes and wanted to try the Yuxin 6x6 w/ 5x5 springs as an alternative to my Wuhua.

The cube came partially apart (top couple layers of one face) while trying to do the spring swaps. It took me a few hours to reassemble it but I finally got it done. So maybe I should have started on something simpler 

Anyway... It turns faster now, but I'm having some lockup issues and wanted to check with people on what the best way to correct it might be...

1. My tensions might not be right yet. Kevin Hays' video said they should be pretty tight, so I may have them too loose still. Working on it.

2. Could be a lube issue? I put 2-3 drops of Lubicle Silk on each new spring/screw but maybe I should have used something heavier? I put a little DNM-37 in the cube itself. There is a little squeaky sound on some sides.

3. I may have rotated the yellow face's center piece with the bump on it. This is the side that accidentally came apart and in Kevin Hays' video he said something about the bump is there to prevent "misalignment". How would I tell whether this is incorrect and which way is the correct way to turn it?

4. Or maybe it just needs to be exercised some more to break it it? I only have a couple solves on it since the swap so far.

Thanks! I'll keep working on the tensions but any suggestions from more experienced modders is very welcome. Thanks!


----------

